# Gulf Coast to be Raked by a Hurricane?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Depending on the model, the Gulf Coast could get raked from the Louisiana/Mississippi border to Pensacola before the storm turns inland. The Gulf's water is hot, still, and the air is juicy.
Heads up, South.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

One of our top notch MET guys is running with the models that show this. 
He thinks we will get flooding rains here and we are already 19 inches above for the year.
Stay alert, stay safe!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I assure you this storm is going to make a mess of Pensacola. I'm supposed to be on vacation there come the 21st.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Love pcola ! Sailed there from houston and liked it so much we spent 2 weeks instead of 3 days. 

Probably a tropical storm but always a rain maker and what the region doesn’t need is rain. 

Where I live we’ve received almost half our annual rain fall... in September. A little drying out would be nice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow fist time that has ever happen. Not. Surprise hurricanes happen, some years more that others some times they go gulf coast some times east coast. Place your bets and be ready. More Trump global warming.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Denton.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

When this storm gets into the Gulf-- anything can happen

Pay attention--


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I assure you this storm is going to make a mess of Pensacola. I'm supposed to be on vacation there come the 21st.


Hope you folks down there make out okay and @Denton I hope the vaca doesn't get derailed!

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Hope you folks down there make out okay and @Denton I hope the vaca doesn't get derailed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


The forecast shows it coming in as a tropical storm and the eye will be a few miles to the west of my house. By Tuesday, it'll probably be tracking just to the west of RPD. You know how acurate they are.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Batten down The hatches Denton. This mornings view and forecast don’t look good. Hopefully just a little wind and a rain maker that stays a TS.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Any storm that makes into into the Gulf I pay attention to. I am well prepared but this storm is going ashore well east of Texas. Stay safe to all in it's path.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I assure you this storm is going to make a mess of Pensacola. I'm supposed to be on vacation there come the 21st.


Stop by McQuires Irish Pub in P'Cola and say hello to my lassies...

Back in the early 80's I put a dollar on the ceiling. Look for it, it says SLIPPY WUZ HERE!

https://www.mcguiresirishpub.com/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@rice paddy daddy - Passing it off to you. Looks like I'll be in the clear.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> @rice paddy daddy - Passing it off to you. Looks like I'll be in the clear.


5 PM update today shows it coming ashore in Florida's Big Bend area as a Cat 2, we will be on the bad side (right side). Supposed to still be 60 MPH when it gets over South Carolina, so that means we'll probably get 75-80 MPH steady with higher gusts when it comes a-knockin' at Ye Olde Homestead.
We will lose power for sure, but our roof is only 6 months old, replaced after Irma tore it up last year, so I'm not worried about that. Florida wind code requires all homes to be built to withstand 125 MPH winds. And the horse stalls I built myself have withstood every hurricane and tropical storm since 2002. Our sheds and barns are professionally built.
I've got 30 gallons of non-ethanol 89 octane for the generator, and 7 twenty pound propane bottles for the kitchen stove. The well aerator holds 200 gallons of water.

This is no big deal for those of us who have our sh** together.
(Yankees, maybe a big deal)


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Keeps shifting east so it looks like we might be in the clear or at worst on the left side of the eye. Either way we will be ready. Had a party for the McGregor vs Khabib fight last night and I have plenty of beer and chips to last a while.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

phrogman said:


> Keeps shifting east so it looks like we might be in the clear or at worst on the left side of the eye. Either way we will be ready. Had a party for the McGregor vs Khabib fight last night and I have plenty of beer and chips to last a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, it looks like we're going to be in the clear and I am happy for us. Someone's going to get popped, though.
At least my vacation will be a go.

As far as the fight, I don't want to talk about it. McGregor is an asshole, but I wanted him to beat the Muslim. So much for that.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

We went through enough of it here last year, someone else can have it for a while. This weekend is looking like a sunny 75 for us. About time fall got here.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Not that anyone on here would, but don’t get to complacent with this storm. The NWS is now saying it will be a cat 3. Although they are looking at the big bend area of Florida they are also counting on a front that pushes it to the NE. Depending on the timing of that front it could land more to the west or more to the east. 

Now personally.. I’m looking forward to that front arriving sooner than later... cooler and drier weather!!!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I went into the Gulf on Saturday, at Indian Rocks Beach, and the water was warm & great. Not the least bit cold, but not Summer temp either, it was wonderful. And the red tide is gone.
[Yes, I am ancillary, and I miss the point a lot; I think that I just gave a beach report, instead of addressing the danger.]


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This one is not going to be a joke. Right now, there is a possibility of a Cat 4 hitting Panama City.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Bottom line, how much will this one cost the tax payers to rebuild for the idiots to keep living in the area?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Bottom line, how much will this one cost the tax payers to rebuild for the idiots to keep living in the area?


Ever vacationed at Panama City or any of those coastal vacation spots?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No answer. I'll play through, then.

Personally, I am not a fan of federal money going to the states as the federal money is stolen through individual income tax. As a matter of fact, I am totally against the federal government reaching passed the state governments to take money from the citizens of the states.

Having said that, the coastal vacation attractions are tax cash cows. A lot of disposable income is spent at those locations. Panama City earns a lot of foreign money from the Canadians and those businesses pay federal tax. A LOT of federal tax. The tax dollars offered are to continue the cash cow.

People have to live there, or there'd be no tax-paying businesses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

11 PM update: Likely to come ashore as a Cat 3.
Track has shifted west throughout the day.
North of Jacksonville we are out of the woods, Denton you will get more of it. But you will still be on the weak side.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 11 PM update: Likely to come ashore as a Cat 3.
> Track has shifted west throughout the day.
> North of Jacksonville we are out of the woods, Denton you will get more of it. But you will still be on the weak side.


Back to me.
I'm ready. As long as it doesn't drop a tree on my 72 Maverick, I'm ready.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Back to me.
> I'm ready. As long as it doesn't drop a tree on my 72 Maverick, I'm ready.


Mmmmm. Maverick. That needs a 302 V-8. Ford made those for a year or two.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mmmmm. Maverick. That needs a 302 V-8. Ford made those for a year or two.


Inline six. You're thinking of the two-door Grabber.
My family was modest.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> No answer. I'll play through, then.
> 
> Personally, I am not a fan of federal money going to the states as the federal money is stolen through individual income tax. As a matter of fact, I am totally against the federal government reaching passed the state governments to take money from the citizens of the states.
> 
> ...


I was watching a show so I didn't see your first response to my post. I'll say it again, screw the federal government and their taxes. The government will only grow and want/need more tax dollars.The governments need to be smaller thus less tax dollars needed and less control over the people.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

People can live where ever they wish but they can only do so if they can afford to, that includes the funds needed to maintain their place of residence. No tax dollars for anything.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> People can live where ever they wish but they can only do so if they can afford to, that includes the funds needed to maintain their place of residence. No tax dollars for anything.


You ignored what I said.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

High pressure over the Atlantic caused by Leslie is responsible for the track of Michael moving west a bit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TWC is showing Panama City taking a direct hit. I find that amazing. All the coastline without a city yet PC is targeted.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> You ignored what I said.


Sorry but what did I ignore?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Sorry but what did I ignore?


How the heck am I supposed to know? That was yesterday!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> Sorry but what did I ignore?


There's a good chance I typed what I was saying to Wifey.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ROTFL!


Denton said:


> There's a good chance I typed what I was saying to Wifey.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

$h!t is getting real. It's expected to be a Cat 4 by morning. Oh man, if that thing doesn't turn we are in for an interesting day tomorrow. It looks like a lot of people around here didn't evacuate. I'm about 20 miles from the coast.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

phrogman said:


> $h!t is getting real. It's expected to be a Cat 4 by morning. Oh man, if that thing doesn't turn we are in for an interesting day tomorrow. It looks like a lot of people around here didn't evacuate. I'm about 20 miles from the coast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What coast? PCB?


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Denton said:


> What coast? PCB?


Yes. I live up river.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

phrogman said:


> Yes. I live up river.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Crap. Need a room? I got one for you. Check you PM.
In the meantime....


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

PM sent. Good song lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Denton said:


> What coast? PCB?


Just realized that you might be thinking Panama City Beach (PCB)? I was referring to Pensacola Beach.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

phrogman said:


> Just realized that you might be thinking Panama City Beach (PCB)? I was referring to Pensacola Beach.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh! You're OK.

Redfish/Bluefish!
Text me, now. I'll be there in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

For those in the path of this storm I am right with ya. I have been there and done that. Hunker down and hang on tight. Be safe!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope those in the path and under the most threat got the heck out. The rest I wish you the best. My prayers for all of you. This stuff is not a joke. Over build and poor land management has made the effect of these storm worst than they were 40 years ago.
yes building are strong but a lot more flood is the the result.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hang on everyone, hang on. Praying for you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just dragged my butt out of bed a few minutes ago. It's a steady rain and it'll do nothing but get heavier as the day goes along. The ground is getting soaked but the 50 MPH isn't predicted to be here until shortly after sundown. Saturated ground and high winds means trees will be coming down, and trees prefer to take power lines with them when they go. Inconsiderate trees.

Just 20 minutes south of my location, winds are predicted to be around 70 MPH later this evening. That's where we go shopping every Sunday afternoon. I hope Publix makes it.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I was watching storm coverage on the news this morning. Some are saying this could be similar to Katrina. 2 days ago it was a tropical storm. Hope it blows itself out before it hits and causes to much damage. News likes to dramatize everything so unless you are in the thick of it you don't know what is true. 
@Denton and others in its path, I will be thinking of you today and praying all stay warm and dry where every you are. Great practice for those prepping skills.

Be Safe friends


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Think about real SHTF and weather. We have outstanding weather forecast and up to date reports. Plenty of time to get ready. We pretty much know what is coming well ahead of time. Serious SHTF that will not be. Life will change.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm watching the Weather Channel. The video is amazing. That pier is high off the water but the waves are crashing into it. Nothing short of amazing.

What's just as amazing is how the weather reporters in the different places along the coast can say the same thing over and again without tiring of it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

RPD and others in the region, stay safe and dry.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It barely reached out to St Pete this morning, and it was dank for a few hours, with lots of rain, and that was it. I am looking at AccuWeather & Channel 13, and the eye is right on Panama City.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

True story. When that hurricane hit Florida a while back, my brother (a professor) moved himself and his wife to North Carolina. When Florence hit, my brother got his wife and moved in with friends--in Florida. Now Michael is about to hit the area where my brother drove for refuge.

Yeah, on the last phone call he told me his friends are teasing him about his degree and the bad choices he has made. The problem is I haven't been able to get hold of him by phone in three days.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim Cantore is getting old.
If the weather chick says "getting crushed" again I might throw my remote at the TV.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Jim Cantore is getting old.
> If the weather chick says "getting crushed" again I might throw my remote at the TV.


Around here they are yammering as if Armegeddon had arrived: things like, don't take this lightly, it could cost you your life; this is it, we just know it this time! 
It may be serious, but Jesus, they sound like Chicken Little. They have lost credibility with me, and I mean the news, all of it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, we had several floods in Wisconsin and we had deaths just from rain. These storms are big and you know that most people don't do simple prepper strategies. I'll bet lots of people waited to the last minute to leave, and finally hit the highway in shorts, driving a Prius.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> RPD and others in the region, stay safe and dry.


We live in the boonies north west of Jacksonville.
Hurricane force winds only extend out 75 miles from the center on this particular storm.
We are supposed to get 35-45 sustained with gusts of 65+. Plus rain.
The biggest threat on the right hand side of any hurricane is tornadoes. Otherwise we'll be OK. 
Irma was 85-90 sustained with gusts over 100 and we only lost shingles off a 20 year old roof.

But thank you for thinking of us. It is appreciated.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> True story. When that hurricane hit Florida a while back, my brother (a professor) moved himself and his wife to North Carolina. When Florence hit, my brother got his wife and moved in with friends--in Florida. Now Michael is about to hit the area where my brother drove for refuge.
> 
> Yeah, on the last phone call he told me his friends are teasing him about his degree and the bad choices he has made. The problem is I haven't been able to get hold of him by phone in three days.


Wow, bad luck? Maybe he has a hurricane magnet buried under his skin, sorta like a microchip.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Around here they are yammering as if Armegeddon had arrived: things like, don't take this lightly, it could cost you your life; this is it, we just know it this time!
> It may be serious, but Jesus, they sound like Chicken Little. They have lost credibility with me, and I mean the news, all of it.


It is that serious. I hope nobody tried to ride this thing out at Mexico Beach.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Wow, bad luck? Maybe he has a hurricane magnet buried under his skin, sorta like a microchip.


Two kinds of men in my family. My dad was an engineer and was "never wrong" because he was--duh--an engineer. My brother takes after him. He's a member of MENSA, got a free ride to Notre Dame, and worked one summer at the Vatican Post Office. He did buy a Jaguar, with an automatic transmission. He didn't get license until he was 35, and doesn't know what a clutch is for.

Then there is the other side of my family, my Grandfather on that side was the patriarch. He worked for Harley, was a boxer and swimmer. Even in his 80s he backed his SIL down when he caught the jerk beating his favorite grandson. I take after that side of the family.

(He once asked me to install a Shower Massage in his home. I used plumber's tape and my bare hands. He was shocked).

Granted, I love my brother, but he has no survival skills whatever. I polished him a switchblade, but I doubt he ever opened it.

You're a Christian, please say a prayer for Jeff and Sondra.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is onshore. Came in as a high Cat 4, possibly a 5.
This is going to be bad.
The beach is very flat there, not much to stop storm surge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TWC just showed video of roofs being ripped off and a home falling apart in Panama City. Panama City didn't even take the worst of the storm.

You guys to the east are getting tornadoes.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw on TV that the hurricane passed Dothan, Alabama.... is Denton OK?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> I saw on TV that the hurricane passed Dothan, Alabama.... is Denton OK?


Fine, thanks. Amazingly, none of the pines have snapped and none of the oaks have fallen. About thirty minutes before the predicted max in winds, here, and I'm 25 miles north of Dothan.
Been in contact with Work Wifey's husband, and he says Dothan has taken a beating. He likens it to Opal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How they got all the pictures so quickly is amazing.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-140mph-winds-unleash-13ft-waves-Florida.html


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Fine, thanks. Amazingly, none of the pines have snapped and none of the oaks have fallen. About thirty minutes before the predicted max in winds, here, and I'm 25 miles north of Dothan.
> Been in contact with Work Wifey's husband, and he says Dothan has taken a beating. He likens it to Opal.


glad you are safe Bro...


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Looking like a real mess my friends. Prayers continue.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The vids I have seen so far on the Weather Channel website (we don't have satelite or cable) can only be described as catastrophic.
I can only think of the 1928 hurricane that hit South Florida. Farmers were plowing up bodies 30, 40, 50 years later.

I would not be surprised that anyone who stayed behind in Mexico Beach might be lost forever.

https://weather.com/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Been catching some of the video, glad to hear you guys are OK so far. Thankfully it's moving along quickly and didn't stall.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Continue to be safe.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> TWC just showed video of roofs being ripped off and a home falling apart in Panama City. Panama City didn't even take the worst of the storm.
> 
> You guys to the east are getting tornadoes.


I turned on the radio after both tv stations I was watching during storm went off air. A woman called in saying her daughters boyfriend is a paramedic and was pre positioned at the west end waiting for the storm to pass. He said many lives were lost and it was going to be a recovery operation.

The DJ was taken back and was hoping she was wrong.

Is it possible officials in PC aren't releasing details of the loss of life? I find it extremely hard to believe no one was killed in PC! Not one single person. Come on...

Perhaps they fear nobody will want to visit the emerald coast if it's a place known for a great loss of life.

Have you heard anything about this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Idiot students die every year at Panama City during Spring Break and they keep coming back year after year! lain:

Seriously, The world needs all the good people that it can keep but I have no problem with the evil idiots dying in a storm or otherwise. Remember, "nobody gets out of this alive!" :vs_laugh:



MikeTango said:


> I turned on the radio after both tv stations I was watching during storm went off air. A woman called in saying her daughters boyfriend is a paramedic and was pre positioned at the west end waiting for the storm to pass. He said many lives were lost and it was going to be a recovery operation.
> 
> The DJ was taken back and was hoping she was wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> I turned on the radio after both tv stations I was watching during storm went off air. A woman called in saying her daughters boyfriend is a paramedic and was pre positioned at the west end waiting for the storm to pass. He said many lives were lost and it was going to be a recovery operation.
> 
> The DJ was taken back and was hoping she was wrong.
> 
> ...


Her daughter's boyfriend was prepositioned but somehow knew numerous lives were lost? I think the explanation is in the woman's story.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Lord help those people. Looking at some of the pictures reminds me of Bolivar after Ike destroyed it. One house out of hundreds remains. They found bodies of those who stayed washed miles away. I do pray for the folks in that area.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> Her daughter's boyfriend was prepositioned but somehow knew numerous lives were lost? I think the explanation is in the woman's story.


I'm fairly certain she said as he was going in after the storm had passed. But it doesn't matter really, your safe, I'm safe.

You're probably right tho. He said to her, then she said to mom and one or two details changed in the panic of the storm.

However, WSFA reported tonight that over 250 people were known to have stayed in Mexico Beach against the evac order and only a few dozen are accounted for. They said 265 or 285, I can't remember which.

I still think the death toll will climb significantly before it's all over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

May God show his mercy in this catastrophic event.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Finally heard from my brother, he and his wife are safe. Of course, with his survival skills, he probably crawled into a cave--of cougars.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

*Hurricane Michael Survivor On Massive Devastation*
https://miami.cbslocal.com/2018/10/11/hurricane-michael-survivor/

A take away: Battery powered radio, and a hand held, solar or hand crank radio,


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

*Armed looters target homes devastated by Hurricane Michael in Florida*

https://www.nola.com/hurricane/index.ssf/2018/10/looters_florida_hurricane_mich.html


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*Learning From Hurricane Michael: Observations, Future Hurricane Prep, and Staying Fed & Safe During the Aftermath
*
https://www.backdoorsurvival.com/le...ep-and-staying-fed-safe-during-the-aftermath/


----------

